# mhf going down?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Over the last two years there have not been too many new topics or contributors. Seems the forum topics are generally written and replied to by about a dozen regulars now. Have we lost many of our 'posters'?

How is Sandra and Peter doing now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree, Owners is the same as are most forums, I think their days are mostly run now.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I stopped comming on to MHF regularly due to all the political crap that was and probably still is on this forum . 

Its a Motorhome forum and not somewhere for people to spout off over anti brexit anti trump anti conservative anti Britain or whatever political views those individuals what to moan about


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sadly I supect that if people were spouting pro Brexit,pro Trump,pro Conservative,pro Britain views you might have a different viewpoint.

Please please tell me I'm wrong and you genuinely would object to "any political views". But then there wouldn't be a lot to say

You do realise of course that "this political crap" affects every aspects of our lives..................eg motorhoming in Europe post Brexit.

Be honest.........what you mean is political views that are different to yours......softy,lefty,tree hugging,snowflake nonsense.

Stand proud man.......say what you mean..............don't dress it up as "too much politics on a motorhoming site"

Politics is everywhere............and it'll get you in the end


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess after selling our last motorhome I stay and like mhf due to the knowledge base and help on everything else. Tech, communications and health. Plus of course some good friends.

I guess I am as 'guilty' as others in reading and commenting on various political and Brexit threads as we learn whats really going on. It's pointless assuming we should only discuss sweetness and light threads and not indulge in some opposite viewpoints on anything. We can't all agree or follow the same guru and doctrine.
But we do need to broaden our knowledge base and maybe pick up some new info or point as it's called 'education' dare I say.

Sadly some threads have degenerated into bickering and personal swipes. Personally I am happy to stay silent on those or try to. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

trek said:


> I stopped comming on to MHF regularly due to all the political crap that was and probably still is on this forum .
> 
> Its a Motorhome forum and not somewhere for people to spout off over anti brexit anti trump anti conservative anti Britain or whatever political views those individuals what to moan about


I suspect a lot of the recent lack of posts corresponds with a lack of MH use for the past 21+ months.

The pandemic hit all countries from about December 2019 on, the first reports corresponded with a quiet season anyway - mid winter.

The U.K. was hit really hard wef March 2020, so there have been a great reduction in the number of trips taken.

January 2021 brought the end of the transition period and the start of vaccinations, many people were wary of using their MH for even local trips due to the pandemic and restrictions.

That pattern has continued, coupled with a virtual cessation of European tours, which used to bring reports fairly frequently.

Those European tours now appear to be much harder or more limited, no visits for winter to the Spa ish coastal aires.

Yes, there have been a lot of posts that are political, but they are all in an area that you are not compelled to even be aware of - you can opt out of the lounge, jokes and trivia and a couple of other "frivolous" areas if they are of no interest to you.

Sadly, we are also all getting older and many have reached the decision to hang up their keys, perhaps due to licence problems, or simply an awareness that other things become important such as personal health.

Even more sadly, some former members have died (i do not use such terms as "passed on" or similar). That will happen to all of us and younger people (!) joining for the first time, do so often to ask about a problem, get answers and never reappear. That is typical of all forms of social media, loyalty to just one platform is VERY rare and FarceBook and Twitter may also provide the answers they seek.

Of course, there are also frequent reports about the problems members face when they do subscribe. VS does not seem able to sort out these repeated problems.

So, political posts MAY be a factor, but needn't be, although WITHOUT them then the number of posts would be around a dozen per day only…..

New threads ARE started, and contributions are made, perhaps we should throw the question back at ALL active members ? How many threads have YOU started in the last week / month / year ? Many threads are started by the same people……. But by far they do not represent ALL the members.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m fine Ray

I have the ability to Email special people if I need to

MHF ceased to be my haven of friends, although of course some like you still are

If I’m honest I felt harassment

I’m no wilting lily but I couldn’t really manage multiple attacks on my views especially as I’ve not been well

And I can identify with trek it became too much

I never sprouted pro brexit, pro trump,proconsevative

Pro Britain….yes

And I have views that don’t agree with everyone

For the first time in 77 years I’ve been labelled as a racist on a forum dear to me

I’ve lost the use of my right hand due to inflammatory arthritis, a horrific flare up

I’ve lost my hound from hell, for more years than I can remember the MH FACTS hound fromHELL

I wanted so much to remain with you, but I can’t 

From a forum that gave me everything 

Laughter, deep sadness when things went wrong with you, I was part of your life

Now, my love to you

Take care, I’ll still remember how precious you all were

But unfortunately I still remember the pain

I’ll still sneak in to check your posts now and again 

Sandrax


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Sandra. xxx

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for posting Sandra, I hope that you and Albert are as well as can be, you have had a horrible time over the last couple of years, on here, and at home.

For very many of us, we really value your participation, although, yes there will be things we see differently, I can identify with your concerns about abuse and the particularly hurtful slur of racism. Like you, I was accused of that because of my posts. I will NEVER forget that, or those responsible. ☹

Losing Shadow was a big down for very many of us, many of us enjoyed being with him (at times) but we all knew our limits and were careful not to intrude on HIS space if you were not there. Loyalty really does come with four legs and a tail. Thank you.

You know we ARE here and we can extend our welcomes as widely as possible, even though we are separated by the cold Channel and a good number of miles / kilometres, we can still be together in Spirit and through our shared experiences.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to see you back Sandra and I hope you will continue to drop in.

If anyone wants to see a new thread, or give some advice, see here!

MiFi - connected but no internet https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/showthread.php?t=242751


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Over the last two years there have not been too many new topics or contributors. Seems the forum topics are generally written and replied to by about a dozen regulars now. Have we lost many of our 'posters'?
> 
> How is Sandra and Peter doing now.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray!

I haven't been on for a couple of months I think and then suddenly wondered how you all are! And the first post I saw was yours!

We are well thanks although we haven't been away in our motorhome at all this year - amazing when I've never seen so many motorhomes on the road! Our eldest dog (who sadly passed away a couple of weeks ago) was getting too weak to walk very far and we didn't want to put him in kennels so the motorhome has remained parked up.

I'll start coming on here some more - I must avoid the Brexit and political threads though! Fat chance of that!

All the best to all.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am glad you are going strong and posting Sandra.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

I also have been a member for years and also noticed how quick people to shoot down anything they don’t agree on and some comments are thoughtless. I am guilty of posting an incorrect answer and suffered. True you will get the same basic questions time after time and the off putting replies. But the whole idea of this type of forum is to provide knowledge and (helpful) answers. i feel some of the comment will put people off posting any question they may have. We have been motorhoming for over forty years. And there are new things to be discovered. Taking positive look I woke up the right side of the grass this morning, I have some new batteries for the light at the end of the tunnel ( that is if I can get any fuel to get there ) think before you post a comment be patient and stay safe.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are fortunate to have used our MH for several weeks this year. I am VERY pleased to say that the radio change I did back in the spring;

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/4...ng-20-minute-shut-down-radio.html#post3111135

has worked superbly, I can now use my phone via the radio, or listen to my iPod via the aux input. Even better, it does not shut off after 20 minutes and we can indeed turn it on from the seating area.

If anyone is contemplating doing similarly, let me know as I am happy to share my (lack of) expertise…..


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lovely to hear from you both Sandra and Peter 
All I can say is that I have really valued the kind words and support I have had on here. It is my little comfort zone when things are tough. I would hate to see it disappear but the choice is so huge, now, for new people that it is in danger of doing so unless it gets moderated more closely.

Sorry to hear about your dog Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do think the lack of new threads is partly to blame as for subjects you don't like, just don't open them.

Even when I was running Owners if I had a question I would always post it on here too as the breadth of knowledge is sometimes huge, I often start a new thread if I think it might interest others, I think of you lot as my mates as I don't really socialise anymore as it usually includes drinking and I never was very good at that, I kept falling over, I do take the wee out of those I think will see the funny side of my comments and indeed the wee has often been taken out of me, I post videos almost every day if I see or has been sent to me, some are eye openers, some funny some not, but no one has to watch them but they do pass a bit of idle time if you remember there was a chap who used to start a new thread with each one (and still does elsewhere) so I keep mine in a couple of threads unless it is a bit more special.

At the end of the day, it is a forum "a meeting or medium where ideas and views on different issues can be exchanged" this one has Motorhome in its name, but if we stuck to that it really would have gone down by now, so lighten up there is plenty of room for all tastes and subject, and think about starting threads yourselves, you are all individuals with hobbies and interest so surely you have something to say, you never know some of us might actually find you interesting unless you are called Barry and think you can sing, of course, even I have to draw a line somewhere.


----------

